# Kubota L245dt



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi. New to the group. I just recently became the owner of an older Kubota L245DT with a loader and York rake. I am currently rebuilding the 4x4 in front end. My question is that i am not able to raise the front tire off the ground using the loader. If I curl the bucket I am able to Lift the front end. But when I go to use the loader, it starts to push down then stop and I can hear a kind of a squeal coming from the valve. Does this mean my seals in control valve are bad. Sorry so winded by excited. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Eric. Are you equipped with a back blade or other impliment? Is it on the ground or lifted? If it's on the ground, it could be just enough resistance to stop your loader dead in its tracks from raising the front end off the ground.


----------



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

Ericl245 said:


> The


There is no implement on at this time. Just loader


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Ericl245 said:


> But when I go to use the loader, it starts to push down then stop and I can hear a kind of a squeal coming from the valve. Does this mean my seals in control valve are bad. Sorry so winded by excited. Thanks in advance


I am reading this as having the bucket level on the ground and when you try and push the bucket onto the ground further, the relief valve is bypassing because the ram pistons have come to a stop in the cylinders and the pressure builds up and this then causes the relief valve to lift off the seat and relieve hydraulic pressure, if the seals (actually "O" rings) were had it in the control valve, there would be oil leaking from the valve.

I have to place my bucket in the dump position to lift the front axle when I place the belly mount mower under or when I remove it, the bucket sitting level doesn't go very far below the bottom of the tyres, that is why you make use of the dump and crowd lever on the control bank.


----------



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

FredM said:


> I am reading this as having the bucket level on the ground and when you try and push the bucket onto the ground further, the relief valve is bypassing because the ram pistons have come to a stop in the cylinders and the pressure builds up and this then causes the relief valve to lift off the seat and relieve hydraulic pressure, if the seals (actually "O" rings) were had it in the control valve, there would be oil leaking from the valve.
> 
> I have to place my bucket in the dump position to lift the front axle when I place the belly mount mower under or when I remove it, the bucket sitting level doesn't go very far below the bottom of the tyres, that is why you make use of the dump and crowd lever on the control bank.


Thank you. I will have to try that out. I’ll let you know how i make out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a good point Fred. I had assumed he had the bucket rolled.


----------



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

Now you guys mention that it makes sense. Once I put the front axle back together I’ll try it out


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> That's a good point Fred. I had assumed he had the bucket rolled.


Hoodoo you will get the same with a front end loader, the bottom of the bucket when leveled will not go very far below the bottom of the tyres, we always had to use the dump control to raise the front off of the ground.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Addendum --- I set my bucket to level and pushed the control lever forward and the front wheels come off of the ground about one to one and a half inches, that is about maximum.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

These are all great replies but also remember when you lift a load you are using the full area of the piston in the cylinder. When you attempt to use the cylinder to pick up the front of the tractor you are using a smaller area due to the cylinder shaft taking up some of the piston area. Interesting the dump cylinder are usually set up opposite. So you have the most force to dump.


----------

